# 9T micro drive hub by Canfield Brothers



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Canfield Brother's 9-Tooth Hub - Interbike 2011 Day 3 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

9 T micro drive hub by Canfield Brothers

Here it is everyone. The Canfield Brothers continue to innovate and introduce new products to help you go fast and make your bike better! This is the latest in their collection. The C2 9T micro-drive hub. With this hub you have the ability to run a cassette down to a 9 tooth. This hub is designed around a custom step-down free hub body allowing the fitment of a 10t and 9t cassette cog. The difference between the 11t and 9t is about 20%.

What does this mean? For XC riders you have the option of running a 1x set up with a 9-32/34 cassette. You can also run a 2x or 3x setup for the ultimate gear range. For DH riders, a 9-26 fit's the bill nicely. With this cassette you are no longer required to run the typical 36-40 chain ring. Remember the 10t is 10% taller than an 11t. And the 9t is 10% taller than the 10t. There's your 20% difference in gearing. This in combination with the new micro chain guide offerings, allow a chain ring of 28-32. You will gain BB clearance, have less chain and have the effect of longer crank arms when pedaling a smaller ring. I have to say the feeling is drastic.

I am very proud to say I have been riding this hub on my JedI for 2 + months now and its flawless. Riding, racing and lots of jumping. 32t up front with a MRP micro guide, and 9-26 on the back. The 9t feels like I'm pushing a 40t chain ring. Huge top end with a gain in clearance that just flat out works awesome. Makes my 165mm cranks feel longer. Now I want 160 or 155mm cranks. The engagement of this hub is audible and precise. It will be available in popular rear hub spacing configurations.

What do I think? I have not had to adjust it once since building up my wheel. NO BS. It exhibits little to no drag. I am completely sold on the benefits and see this as the MTB drive train future. The Canfield Brothers are always thinking ! Thank You Bros !


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

The idea of 9t out back is pretty sweet due to the options it opens up.

You could run a 26t front, have the same high gearing, and good low gear for climbing all on a single front ring. Or I could have the same climbing gear (32-34), and a decent tall gear equivalent to a 40t up front.

Only concerns is longevity.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Only concerns is longevity.


+1 on this. And, how is the chain wrap on the 9T cog?

Edit: gollub01, can you post pics of the setup on your bike, especially w/ the mini-guide setup? I'm assuming this is on your Jedi?


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

go fast bits are RAD!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, if this holds up to real world abuse, then it's very cool (BMX micro drives work well, no?). If I can run a 32T upfront, with a 9-36 out back (the new 10-speed stuff opens up the 36t option as we know) then I can ditch the dual ring set-up for climbing, and still have enough range for DH. Truly innovative in my book.

What size rear mech do you need to deal with a 9-36 spread? Medium cage enough?

Hope do a custom 9-36 cassette for their hubs already (which integrates the freehub body and the cassette itself), and apparently Specialized on working on a 9t option as well...so it looks like this will indeed go mainstream. Very cool evolution!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

How loud is their freehub vs. a Shimano? I am glad to see a 9 offered finally for mtn bikes, about time!!!!


----------



## budgie (May 14, 2004)

Wow, this is really exciting! Seems to have several advantages over Hope's version, including running a standard cassette for the lower ranges, being able to replace the smaller cogs without the whole freehub + pawl assembly. Freaking outstanding! The Canfield probably won't be available in anodized Limey Green, but I'll survive.

If it can convert to multiple axle standards, then I believe a Nobel Prize is warranted.

Want. Right now.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

budgie said:


> Wow, this is really exciting! Seems to have several advantages over Hope's version, including running a standard cassette for the lower ranges, being able to replace the smaller cogs without the whole freehub + pawl assembly. Freaking outstanding! The Canfield probably won't be available in anodized Limey Green, but I'll survive.
> 
> If it can convert to multiple axle standards, then I believe a Nobel Prize is warranted.
> 
> Want. Right now.


Yah. Hope obviously sell enough hubs that they feel comfortable creating this option just for "their" riders (people already on their hubs). Canfield are taking another approach, a bit more open (as you point out, the ability to dissociate some of the components). I definitely prefer the Canfield approach here, even though I ride Hope hubs already...(although in reality it's not much different - you still have to buy a specific hub to be able to run these new cassettes...).

If the Canfield hub comes out in a 150mm/12 option, I'll be ready to make the switch...

Oh and Canfield - please please please make a green version...pretty please...


----------



## budgie (May 14, 2004)

*correction...*

Looking again at the more recent photo of the Hope version from Eurobike, I realize I was wrong about the cassette and hub body being one integral piece. In earlier photos it looked as if it was all milled out of one chunk of aluminum (or aluminium if you're so inclined).


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not to worried about durability at this point. At 500 grams and lots of Cro-mo guts, this is not a disposable product. Ive had plenty of rough runs and landings to have 100% confidence in it. Lots of folks have ridden my bike with this setup. Everyone loves it.

Believe me when I say that I'm as excited as everyone else. I want everyone to experience this! Ive been using this on my Jedi,12mm x 150mm with a 2011 SRAM X7 rear short cage. You have to back off the limit screw but your good to go. Plenty of chain wrap. Here are some pics...

gollub01 Gallery photos from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

gollub01 said:


> I'm not to worried about durability at this point. At 500 grams and lots of Cro-mo guts, this is not a disposable product. Ive had plenty of rough runs and landings to have 100% confidence in it. Lots of folks have ridden my bike with this setup. Everyone loves it.
> 
> Believe me when I say that I'm as excited as everyone else. I want everyone to experience this! Ive been using this on my Jedi,12mm x 150mm with a 2011 SRAM X7 rear short cage. You have to back off the limit screw but your good to go. Plenty of chain wrap. Here are some pics...
> 
> gollub01 Gallery photos from the Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


Thanx man! I really like the looks of how much more room there is under the bashy! :thumbsup:
I'm finding this new skool DH config w/ the low bb is causing me to bash my guard a bit more frequently than I like. If there was a piece of flint sandwiched in my bashy, it'd be like 4th of July coming down Trestle DH!


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Will you be able to run 9-36 10speed on the canfield hub?
I'm in favor. 1x setups with good enough range to climb up some steep stuff on a 30lb plus bike would be great.


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

The new Prototype mini G2 from MRP that we are running on these is sweet-
The bumper is 10mm higher than the stock chainguide- 30 grams lighter.
Runs 28-32t rings.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Intriguing concept. I am already running 1x9, 30x12-36 on my Canfield Yelli Screamy. Never miss the front derailer, but 28x9-36 would be even better- more range on both ends!

So what are the hot current (or upcoming) crankset options that allow you to run a 28t ring with a decent chainline and q-factor?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

downsides: it increases chain wear and causes slightly more friction / less efficiency when using the small cogs. Chain drivetrains really start losing efficiency quick once you go below 10 or 11t.

That being said, it wouldn't really be an issue for most if a chain or cassette lasts 20% shorter. At least in DH/FR applications, i think. Also i guess you won't be grinding up any hills in the 9t gear.



> Makes my 165mm cranks feel longer. Now I want 160 or 155mm cranks.


If the gear ration is the same, then the crank feels the same, no matter if its 36:12 or 30:10 or 27:9t.
All the same gear ratio, so stick with your 165mm. Your cranks look longer because the chainring is smaller, but the pedalling forces do not change.

Speaking of cranks, a 32t ring is as small as you can install on a 104BCD crank*. Is it time to bring back the old 94mm 5-arm BCD?

(*actually I think someone makes a 30t, but that only works because it has half-integrated chainring bolts. Other than that, 32t is the minimum)


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

"Home Brew" makes nice custom rings. Take a look at the new SRAm X0 cranks. They have a key way, to lock on the ring. NO BOLTS. For DH I am total sold on the 32t on my Jedi.

MRP's 28-32 Prototype chainring and micro guide - Interbike 2011 Day 3 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

If anyone is ever in Jackson Hole and wants to give it a try let me know !


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> downsides: it increases chain wear and causes slightly more friction / less efficiency when using the small cogs. Chain drivetrains really start losing efficiency quick once you go below 10 or 11t.
> 
> That being said, it wouldn't really be an issue for most if a chain or cassette lasts 20% shorter. At least in DH/FR applications, i think. Also i guess you won't be grinding up any hills in the 9t gear.


My thoughts were the number of teeth engaging the chain and the wear on that dinky cog and chain stretch. Also, what's the noise situation as it's amplified reverbing thru the frame? And, not so much on the Jedi because of the idler, but if used on other frames, how would the chain/chain stay interact.

But since I run a Jedi and I can use a tiny bashy to get some moar bb clearance, I don't care anymore 

Any projected prices yet?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have not noticed any increased chain wear. I'm using a KMC SL-x9 chain. Hollow pins, hollow links. You are certainly not in the 9t all day. I like to think of my 9t as my finish line gear or get me home gear. Its there when you need it. 

Overall the complete package works as designed. Im excited to run it in Whistler next week.


----------



## budgie (May 14, 2004)

FM said:


> So what are the hot current (or upcoming) crankset options that allow you to run a 28t ring with a decent chainline and q-factor?


No idea what the chainline is like, but I'm intrigued by the simplicity of a Homebrewed spiderless chainring on a X0 or X9 crankset. Allows for 28T. Probably puts it where the big ring would sit on a 2x10. Hopefully that would be compatible with most chainguides?

pic from meltingfeather:


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

FM said:


> Intriguing concept... but 28x9-36 would be even better- more range on both ends!


Oh hell yeah, this would be a sweet setup for our area where big rings are just a way to keep the ER in business!!! I ditched FD a year ago, but wouldn't mind easier gearing for the big climbs where 32x34 hurts a wee bit.

Another benefit would be a sandwich plate setup would work on more frames so no more crappy dual-ring chainguides - of which there's not a single reliable/durable one on the market.


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

very cool ideas from both canfield and hope. thank god for the small company's with a passion to come up with ideas like these


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

currently 9-26 9 speed. Soon 10 speed.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

holly toledo....that is awesome


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

budgie said:


> Looking again at the more recent photo of the Hope version from Eurobike, I realize I was wrong about the cassette and hub body being one integral piece. In earlier photos it looked as if it was all milled out of one chunk of aluminum (or aluminium if you're so inclined).


There IS a version milled out of one chunk, apparently. The full 9-36 cassette:










The 6-speed DH proto you are referring to has riveted sprockets instead...

Probably lots more development until either of these hit the shelves, we're bound to see more versions.

What will be especially interesting will be to see if they come up with some kind of way to actually standardize for 9-speed cogs. A new standard freehub/attachment mechanism, in other words.

Either way I can't wait. I want my 9-36/30T NOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

gollub01 said:


> I'm not to worried about durability at this point. *At 500 grams* and lots of Cro-mo guts, this is not a disposable product.


Am i the only one who thinks this is a bit heavy? I am definitely interested though. With BB heights getting a lot lower it would be nice to have more clearance.

When will these be available on the Canfield wheelsets?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is the 9-26 in action...

Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

morandi said:


> Will you be able to run 9-36 10speed on the canfield hub?
> I'm in favor. 1x setups with good enough range to climb up some steep stuff on a 30lb plus bike would be great.


Thinking out loud:

I have a 34 x 11-36 setup now. 
34/36 = 0.944
34/11 = 3.090

A 9-36 cassette and a 32t big ring would yield...
32/36 = 0.888
32/9 = 3.555

So my climbing gear would be 6% more torquey, and my fast gear would be 15% more speedy.

Sounds good.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Hub engagement?

5%?

Great gearing range!


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

there could be a clearance issue between the frame and the chain (or at least, increased chain slap) on some frames when in the 9t gear


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

gollub01 said:


> Here is the 9-26 in action...
> 
> Video - Pinkbike.com


Me likey! At least on the Jedi it doesn't look like there will be any clearance issues to the stays, and that's all I care about! :thumbsup:

Thanx man!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

The 9t should have more clearance than an 11t between the frame/chain. I have had no problem with wrap in the tall gears. I'm using a SRAM short cage.

I took my hub apart today for the first time. Three-double pawls and 30 engagement points. (very little drag) Cro-mo axle rides on 4 cartridge bearings. No wear, bearings are perfect and the seals are doing their job. Everything looked great, I rear lubed and re-assembled. This is a product that you will be able to own for years to come. All the high load parts are cro-mo. Ti axle options in the works. 

I could not be happier with this setup !


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

gollub01 said:


> The Canfield Brothers continue to innovate and introduce new products


Really?

Wasn't the Monster/Specialized team using 9 in the back since the 2010 season?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

> Really?
> 
> Wasn't the Monster/Specialized team using 9 in the back since the 2010 season?


SRAM is not even going to production with this as of yet....C2 products are available to everyone.....not just 3 of the worlds fastest guys.....


----------



## dickyelsdon (Dec 22, 2010)

gollub01 said:


> The 9t should have more clearance than an 11t between the frame/chain. I have had no problem with wrap in the tall gears. I'm using a SRAM short cage.


He was talking about clearance from the chainstay, not seatstay. With a small (32t-ish)fromt ring many DH rigs (and trail bikes) will be dragging the chain on the chainstay or linkages when in the 9T. It works on the canfield as they use an idler, other bikes might not be so lucky.


----------



## dickyelsdon (Dec 22, 2010)

SlickShoe671 said:


> Really?
> 
> Wasn't the Monster/Specialized team using 9 in the back since the 2010 season?


Shimano have been knocking out 9t cassettes/hub for ages, google shimano Capreo. It was designed for folding bikes (smaller wheels need higher gearing). Im sure it would be possible to swap the hub shell for a disc compatible one if you felt the need. Cassettes are 9-26 and its only the 9-10-11 (and possibly the 13) that are specific to the hub (like the Canfield ones) so plety of scope to mod for a wider spread.


----------



## dickyelsdon (Dec 22, 2010)

dickyelsdon said:


> Shimano have been knocking out 9t cassettes/hub for ages, google shimano Capreo. It was designed for folding bikes (smaller wheels need higher gearing). Im sure it would be possible to swap the hub shell for a disc compatible one if you felt the need. Cassettes are 9-26 and its only the 9-10-11 (and possibly the 13) that are specific to the hub (like the Canfield ones) so plety of scope to mod for a wider spread.


Actually, now i look at it Canfield seem to be using the Shimano Capreo design for the freehub.

and with a bit of research it turns out they are....

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/9-t-micro-drive-hub-canfield-brothers-738592.html

(if your gonna cross post gollub01 please put a link up!!!)


----------

